# Skills assessment for Spouse - Subclass 189



## Janani Hari (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

My husband and I are in the process of applying for Skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189). He will be the primary applicant and will add me and our 3 year old son as additional applicants. In regards to this I had a few questions : My husband has the required points for the visa and doesnt have to use any points from me. Should I also get my Skills assessed in ACS? Or is it sufficient if the skills assessment is completed just for the primary applicant?

Also regarding english language proof - Should I take the IELTS or would it suffice if i show my degree certificates. I have a 4 year Bachelors degree in Engineering from India (English Medium) and 1 year Masters Degree from the U.S (English medium) . 

Looking forward to your response. Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Janani


----------



## amit_82 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Janani,

If your husband has required minimum 60 points to apply for 189 then you don't have to get ACS done. 

But the benefits of getting your points are :

1. His points will be increased by 5, which means getting a quick call from skill select will be more.
2. You will be able to work in Aus.

If you would like to work in aus, then you should have to take ACS and IELTS with minimum all band 6 and your husband will get 5 points.

If you don't want to work in Aus and just wanted to go as dependent then you don't need ACS but i think you have to give IELTS with all band 4 (please check the website) and your husband will not get 5 points.

Hope this helps.

Amit


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

You do not need to have your skills assessed and as long as you can evidence that your degrees were instructed entirely in English (often requires more than just the certificate for an Indian degree) I doubt they will request an IELTS test. 

Unless it's required to meet the benchmark total of 60 I see very little benefit in obtaining the extra 5 'partner skills' points. Most occupations are seeing EOI invites at 60 points within 2 invitation rounds.

Finding employment in Australia does not require a skills assessment and employers show very little interest in the assessing authorities opinion. You might find it beneficial to become a member of the ACS but this isn't the same as an assessment and has nothing to do with visas.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You don't need a skills assessment to work in Australia. If your husband is granted the 189 visa, you will have your own 189 as well with full work rights.


----------



## Janani Hari (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for your responses. I get a better picture now. I was also of the opinion that if my husband gets the 189, I automatically get it since we are applying as a family and I would also have full working rights. Thanks for clarifying that. Really appreciate your help.

Best Regards,
Janani


----------



## mishraamit (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Janani,

I'm also having the same situation what you have been through so, you are the best person to help me out.

Questions are
Is ACS skill assessment required for dependent Spouse?
is IELTS required for dependent Spouse?

If spouse gets job before me and wants to live there independently(I will join later), will not taking skill assessment and IELTS create problem in the spouse stay?


----------



## Janani Hari (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Amit,

Spouse requires to have ACS skills assessment ONLY if you are claiming partner points (5 points). Same holds good for IELTS also. If you are claiming points for partner skills then spouse also needs to take IELTS or any other approved english test. If not, you just need to show that spouse has functional english. This could mean getting a English medium certificate from the university where your wife studied etc.

Once PR is granted either you or your wife can come independently . Skills assessment and English language tests are not required for finding a job and or working here. Hope this makes sense.

Janani



mishraamit said:


> Hi Janani,
> 
> I'm also having the same situation what you have been through so, you are the best person to help me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 28, 2017)

I am trying to claim 5 partner points. My spouse has experience as Software Engineer and she already had competent English in TOEFL IBT exam. Please help in answering below queries:

1: She has a total experience of 3 years 11 months. She is not doing job currently and she had a gap inbetween 2nd and 3rd job. Is she eligible for valid skill assessment from ACS? Her experience is as follows: 
a. First company - July 5, 2010 to January 20, 2011 (6 months 15 days)
b. Second company - February 7, 2011 to July 3, 2012 (1 year 4 months 26 days)
c. Third company - April 7, 2014 to March 25, 2016 (1 year 11 months 16 days)

2. Is there any minimum number of years of experience required for partner to claim 5 points in 189 visa?

3: I am claiming for 261311(Analyst Programmer). Can my spouse claim for 261313(Software Engineer) for 189 visa?


----------



## Saipan_6 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Partner skill points 189 visa*

Hello Everyone,

I have done my B.E in telecommunications in India, however I have worked in Software( SAP) for 3 years in India. Currently I am planning to apply for ACS and take PTE to contribute towards the partner points for my husband's 189 visa processing. Since my bachelor's degree is in a different(Telecommunication engineering) field and experience in IT, will there be any issue with the processing? I have recently heard of RPL...Is that an alternative?

Thanks,
Appreciate your quick response


----------



## h.khan (Aug 6, 2017)

*About partner points*

Hello everyone.
My husband is the principal applicant for Australian immigration. We fall in same occupation list and total points are 55, so we need 5 more points.

My question is:
To claim 5 partner points, is it a must for partner to have work experience in relevant field? or just the qualification and same SOL is enough?

I am less than 50 years and already scored 7 on Ielts.

Thanks.


----------



## msaemk05 (Sep 4, 2017)

*SPouse point*

Hello guys, I am new to this forum.

My doubt is, I am a Permanent resident of Australia, I want my wife to apply as an independent 189 visa.
Will she receive any 5 points extra as her spouse is a Permanent resident who has a engineers australia assessed application and fulfil the english language criterion.


----------

